
Massively multiplayer online Flappy Bird - wgx
http://flapmmo.com/
======
unoti
It frankly startled me how much more fun and amusing this was than single
player flappy bird. I immediately laughed out loud when I saw the first second
or so of animation. Bravo!

I've recently decided that, for me, if a game design can't be reshaped to
being shared with multiple people, I'd rather not make it. To me, games are at
their best when they help create shared stories and memories for multiple
people. This little thing has glints of promise.

~~~
Pxl_Buzzard
> To me, games are at their best when they help created shared stories and
> memories for multiple people.

Games like Skyrim and Broken Age are still incredible experiences that have
thrived as singleplayer experiences. Ask yourself what you want when you talk
about shared stories. Both games I mentioned have moments that can be recalled
with other players, and while that isn't the same as a shared memory, players
still have a shared experience on some level.

On a personal level I certainly lean towards creating shared memories in games
I develop, whether with online multiplayer, racing ghosts, or "couch co-op." I
think the elements of competition and cooperation are awesome, but I don't
think you should dismiss singleplayer content just because of a desire to
foster shared experiences.

~~~
mmatants
I think that no game is really "single player" for that reason: there's almost
always other people to share the experience with, even through non-electronic
means. And of course the game creator is also a player - a metaphorical DM who
is just not connected live.

------
moot
This is the best day of my life.

~~~
wgx
You did say you'd have more time on your hands.

~~~
kookiekrak
check out reverse flappy birds, its pretty hilarious

[http://kookiekrak.itch.io/flappy-pipes](http://kookiekrak.itch.io/flappy-
pipes)

p.s. i put it on facebook too! (unity + fb integration is amazing)

[https://apps.facebook.com/flappypipes](https://apps.facebook.com/flappypipes)

~~~
jonalmeida
FYI: Requires Unity Web Player.

googles "Unity Web Player" linux ... cries

P.S: I'm on Chrome and UWP is supposed to work on it, but it doesn't.

~~~
fnordfnordfnord
What's up with Unity? _The Linux desktop publishing preview is a work-in-
progress._ It's been that way for a while.
[http://unity3d.com/unity/multiplatform/desktop](http://unity3d.com/unity/multiplatform/desktop)

~~~
nacs
That page is referring to the native Linux binaries that Unity can export
(which work great and has been available for a while). It's also quite stable
so not sure why they're still calling it a preview.

The parent post is referring to the Unity web plugin for Linux which AFAIK
does not exist at all (only Windows and Mac support for the browser plugin).

------
bluetidepro
The phenomenon of this game absolutely boggles my mind. I've read all the
articles about this game, and just can't seem to get how it got so popular so
quickly. I feel like it's a just a giant troll or something, although I know
that's not the case. Also, I still haven't understood the whole "Super Mario
World" graphics rip of it?

~~~
apitaru
I think Flappy Bird is a wonderfully well-tuned game. I've yet to see a clone
that implements the finer details which made the original shine.

Many games introduce difficulty through complexity. Here's a game that's
simple to grasp, hard to play, yet not boring or frustrating.

I wish this was acknowledged more often, as it might have made the developer
feel more comfortable being associated with his game's meteoric success.

~~~
KVFinn
>I think Flappy Bird is a wonderfully well-tuned game. I've yet to see a clone
that implements the finer details which made the original shine.

>Many games introduce difficulty through complexity. Here's a game that's
simple to grasp, hard to play, yet not boring or frustrating.

I don't think Flappy Bird is any better tuned or has a better feel than any
number of games. I have played many, many games far better on a Ti-85 and they
don't even stand out.

And it is boring. There's no escalation or change over time. Once you can get
to 50 you can get to 100 or 200. It's like bouncing a ball on a paddle and
trying to get the highest score.

I would suggest
[http://terrycavanaghgames.com/maverickbird/](http://terrycavanaghgames.com/maverickbird/)
if you are looking for something better.

~~~
apitaru
Right, to my taste it's a better game (though very differently tuned beyond
the puck-through-a-gap idea).

More than anything I was trying to respond to the parent's question about why
the game works at all, especially compared to so many bad single-switch games
in the app store.

(In writing this I just realized - Maverick Brid is not a single switch game
like Flappy Bird. Not that it matters - even without the dive key it's
superior).

------
jaredsohn
Since the site doesn't load, here's an article about it (with a screenshot.)

[http://massively.joystiq.com/2014/02/12/flapmmo-brings-
non-c...](http://massively.joystiq.com/2014/02/12/flapmmo-brings-non-combat-
gameplay-to-new-heights/)

~~~
SuperChihuahua
And a video: [http://youtu.be/ahWF5pW6ZQw](http://youtu.be/ahWF5pW6ZQw)

------
julianpye
This must be what it is like to be a sperm cell.

------
ghx
The entire Dallas Linode went down at the same time as flapmmo.com. I think we
took it down playing too much.

Edit: It's not a coincidence, they really are on Linode in Dallas...

[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:YkUAh7u...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:YkUAh7upQnsJ:dawhois.com/domain/flapmmo.com.html+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us)

------
codeulike
edit: If creator is reading this:

Please remove the bubble around the players bird - you have to judge distances
really carefully in this game, and the bubble makes it even harder.

Also the rotation animation in this version is distracting. The original
Flappy Bird only rotated slightly (nose tipping up slightly while flapping)
unless really diving fast.

Good fun though.

~~~
wgx
I'm not the creator, I just saw this on my Twitter feed and posted it here. :)

~~~
codeulike
Ah ok, the creator was on here yesterday I think when they posted a demo
version -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7217339](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7217339)

~~~
wgx
Oh, it has a domain now - that'll be why HN didn't stop me posting a dupe..

------
talmand
The only winning move is not to play.

------
com2kid
The code for this is impressive. 2131 characters total to establish a
connection to a server, send back and forth game state, and then have an
actual game on top of it.

As much as I despise trying to engineer large team projects in JS, this is a
great example of what JS _is_ good at.

------
tree_of_item
Is this game generating any data? Like, what's the % of birds that die on the
first pipe? The distribution of scores?

------
jere
I can clearly see how FB became popular. There's something to extreme
difficulty and simplicity.

------
neals
So much fun to see the "natural selection" at work (for a lack of a better
word)

------
nubela
Might I ask what is the stack behind this?

~~~
granttimmerman
If you look at the source which is only ~200 SLOCs, it's just written in
vanilla js for the canvas and Websocket which receives a simple arrayBuffer
binaryType.

------
Siyfion
Think we killed the server. :\

------
indrax
This seems to be trying live communication with the server, but all you really
need is to load a bunch of previous playthroughs and overlay them. This should
make gameplay a lot smoother. Then after each death, upload a record of the
keypresses and the nickname.

Or maybe I missed the point.

~~~
jonalmeida
What you described is called Run In Crowd, except no constant tapping, but
only when there is a ditch to fall through.

------
anon4
At least in this version, as far as I got (6 pipes in), the gap between the
pipes was always less than the height of a jump, making the game a trivial
matter of timing your jump exactly when the bird is nearly touching the bottom
pipe.

There is no strategy in positioning yourself and taking alternate gaps. There
are no alternate gaps to begin with. The whole game is just an exercise in
timing, like a quick-time event of the sort where you need to stop a moving
indicator in a given range.

It would fit as a way to grant an attack bonus in e.g. Super Mario RPG or
Paper Mario.

1/10 - it's a real-time multiplayer qte in javascript and that's kind of cool

------
tyilo
E.prototype.collidesWith = function() { return false };

------
wikiburner
Somewhat unrelated, but does anyone know of a good javascript/HTML5 framework
for creating multiplayer games? I posted a similar question on the Godot
Engine thread the other day, but there weren't any obvious candidates.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7209149](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7209149)

------
ck2
It looks like a school of fish that are slightly out of sync in space-time
with each other.

But seriously, this is all the game was about? Really?

~~~
Wohui
Everyone else was playing it :(

------
watwut
Is that how real thing worked? It is really addictive. I heard about
controversy but never played the game. P

------
joelmbell
For a second I though the URL was fapmmo.com. I assume that would be something
completely different.

------
runnr_az
That's pretty awesome. Always have to give props to the folks who build epic
stupid projects...

------
steven2012
This is actually extremely hilarious, especially seeing how everyone else is
doing, well done!

------
TrainedMonkey
Alas, I am too late: "Server doing weird things, come back tomorrow. "

------
tled
I thought Flappy Bird was hard until I play this game. Another FlappyBird
variant that is also hard to play

[http://roguelikegames.com/flappy-typing](http://roguelikegames.com/flappy-
typing)

------
zongitsrinzler
Sarcastic comment about 'massively multiplayer' and the server crash.

------
taigeair
Took me forever (~10 seconds) to figure out I had to press up to work the
bird.

~~~
NDizzle
Or spacebar!

~~~
shmageggy
Or any key!

------
mproud
Aww no! The person took this down because they couldn’t handle its success!

------
defg
Argh, someone beat us to it. We have a massive-multiplayer tournament planned
for Saturday: [http://ddnet.tw/#news](http://ddnet.tw/#news)

------
ghotty
ITS BRILLIANT, anyone had the chance to sneak peak or actually know what kind
of websocket server are they using for the mmo implementation on this? would
be nice to try it out

------
blhack
This is actually really, really fun. I wish I could land the bird and hang out
with all the cool birds who have made it past a few pipes.

In fact, add chat to it would be really cool :-D

------
michaelgrafl
I somehow managed to get into a hypnotic flow and pass like ten or fifteen
pipes.

Never ever before I have felt this much like being the world wide number one
at something. Awesome.

------
AndrewKemendo
What would be really cool is if someone could take all the user keystroke
timing data, with the distance calculations and do some ML to build an
optimized route.

------
vjdhama
Website is offline.

------
kin
A. I really wish it was up for me to play it. B. I really wish they'd at least
match the original's flap rate a little closer.

~~~
sillysaurus2
[http://96.126.121.68/](http://96.126.121.68/) works for me.

~~~
smackfu
This seems to keep resetting me before I hit anything.

------
habosa
Strangely exhilarating when I got to 20 and I was at the front of the flappy
pack. Definitely gonna wast some time on this today.

------
mlreed328
If you make it past 1000 the pipes disappear.

------
camoka4
[http://www.flappy-bird-multiplayer.com](http://www.flappy-bird-
multiplayer.com)

yea I made 50 score

------
ratsimihah
Still haven't gotten to try this, heh. Better failing to scale up than scaling
too early, right?

------
rebelidealist
It's hard to concentrate on your own flapping when everyone else is flapping
at the time.

------
frosted_moose
There is Hieronymus Bosch-ian quality to this beautiful, beautiful sacrilege.

------
NDizzle
The only way this could get any better would be to have player collision.

------
incogmind
The websites down I guess.

------
JTxt
Neato. This would work on iOS if it registered taps/clicks.

------
antidaily
Cool but the controls make me want to punch a dolphin.

------
pratkar
Seems a whole load of lemmings jumping off the cliff!

------
cdelsolar
hahaha this is amazing. Thank you whoever made this.

------
mtct
Praise on you, this is really a clever and fun idea.

------
aabalkan
Page doesn't load MMO didn't scale #lol.

------
shmerl
It doesn't work at all (Firefox 26.0).

------
czardoz
Love it! Hope the server holds up though.

------
salibhai
Site dead now?

~~~
Jeremy1026
Seems to be so.

------
xellisx
Should add guns to kill other birds.

------
acdanger
Awesome. How was this built?

------
EGreg
I want Flappy Marbles 3D

------
DohUhm
Personal Best: 6

~~~
giarc
Personal Best: Still loading.

------
xeqt10
High Scores?

------
caruana
CRASHED!

------
wbsun
lol! Great!

------
alistairSH
Really? This is what all the flap is about? This is awful. It's almost
impossible to get passed the first set of pipes because the a single click
makes the bird jump half the height of the screen. Is the mobile app just as
unusable?

~~~
jspaetzel
The mobile version is even less usable, and we wouldn't have it any other way.

~~~
phaus
This version is actually much more difficult than the mobile version.

